# Floating Vanity Build



## chiefifd32 (May 22, 2016)

Hi All....

Today I was asked to build a floating bathroom vanity, it will be a small vanity with a marble/granite top. 

I'm not too concerned about the vanity build itself. I'm thinking about using 3/4 inch birch plywood for the back and sides of the vanity for structural rigidity. 

Attaching the floating vanity to the wall is my biggest obstacle. Has anyone tackled a similar build have any advice????

Thanks for looking


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Generally you have a cross brace or the back and run a couple of long screws through it into studs. Be careful not to go through a pipe or electrical cable. I have started using Deckmate coated screws for things like this because they go in easily and are easy to remove as well.

Star drive screws are terrific, far easier to drive than Phillips. I just finished a project, enclosing the end of the patio with lattice, and some of that wood has been cooking in the desert heat for decades, and with pre drilling they went in with ease, but even without pre drilling, they still drove in clean and easy.


----------



## chiefifd32 (May 22, 2016)

Thanks for your insight. I was thinking of using 3 1/2 inch cabinet screws, cutting out a channel of drywall, and inserting 2x6's for added support between the wall studs if possible.
I'm thinking of adding additional triangle bracing not only horizontally at the corners but vertical bracing at the corners too using scrap 3/4" plywood.


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

chiefifd32 said:


> Hi All....
> 
> Today I was asked to build a floating bathroom vanity, it will be a small vanity with a marble/granite top.
> 
> ...


Some googling for french cleat could be of some help.


----------



## Rebelwork Woodworking (Sep 11, 2004)

Your two ends are going to support the weight, just make sure everything is attached with glue inbetween.

We do handicap vanities like this in commercial on a regular basis.


----------



## chiefifd32 (May 22, 2016)

I've done a few French Cleats on other projects. Might give them a try if I tackle the build.
Thanks!


----------



## qulevrius (Mar 18, 2019)

Don’t forget a bottom strip with the same thickness as the cleat, to offset and balance the cabinet off of the wall.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

